# Hominina & Hominini



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2009)

Ασχολούμαι με την ταξινομία τού Ανθρώπου. Παρακαλώ βοηθήστε με να συμπληρώσω τα κενά (και διορθώστε με αν κάπου έχω κάνει λάθος):



Επικράτεια|Eukarya|Ευκαρυωτά
(-)|Opisthokonta|Οπισθόκοντα
Βασίλειο|Animalia|Ζώα
(-)|Metazoa|Μετάζωα
Υποβασίλειο|Eumetazoa|Ευμετάζωα
(-)|Bilateria|Αμφίπλευρα
Υπερσυνομοταξία|Deuterostomia|Δευτεροστόμια
Συνομοταξία|Chordata|Χορδωτά
(-)|Craniata|Κρανιωτά
Υποσυνομοταξία|Vertebrata|Σπονδυλωτά
Ανθυποσυνομοταξία|Gnathostomata|Γναθοστόματα
Υπερομοταξία|Tetrapoda|Τετράποδα
(-)|Amniota|Αμνιωτά
Ομοταξία|Mammalia|Θηλαστικά
Υφομοταξία|Theria|Θηρία
Ανθυφομοταξία|Eutheria|Ευθήρια
Υπερτάξη|Euarchontoglires|
(-)|Euarchonta|Ευάρχοντα
Τάξη|Primates|Πρωτεύοντα
Υποτάξη|Haplorrhini|Απλόρρινοι
Ανθυποτάξη|Catarrhini|Κατάρρινοι
Υπεροικογένεια|Hominoidea|Ανθρωποειδή
Οικογένεια|Hominidae|Ανθρωπίδες
Υποοικογένεια|Homininae|Ανθρωπίνες
Φυλή|Hominini|
Υποφυλή|Hominina|
Γένος|
_Homo_
|Άνθρωπος
Είδος|
_Homo sapiens_
|
_Homo sapiens_

Υποείδος|
_H. sapiens sapiens_
|
_H. sapiens sapiens_ 
Το μέλος της υποφυλής Hominina καλείται hominan.
Το μέλος της φυλής Hominini καλείται hominin.
Το μέλος της υποοικογένειας Homininae (Ανθρωπίνες) καλείται hominine (δηλαδή;).


Παράπλευρο ΥΓ#1: Το Opisthokonta το βρήκα Οπισθώκοντα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω το -ω-.
Παράπλευρο ΥΓ#2: Δεν βρήκα κάποια απόδοση για το Euarchontoglires.
Παράπλευρο ΥΓ#3: Τα φυλή/υποφυλή ως αποδόσεις των tribe/subtribe δεν κατόρθωσα να τα επιβεβαιώσω. Τα βρήκα φύλο/υποφύλο στη βίκι, αλλά νομίζω αυτά αντιστοιχούν μάλλον στα phylum/subphylum (το _phylum_ βέβαια το λέμε συνήθως _συνομοταξία_).


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Ένα ένα.
Τα Οπισθόκοντα τα έχουν γράψει στη Βικιπαίδεια με «ω» ίσως επειδή διάβασαν την κουταμάρα στην αγγλική σελίδα:
The opisthokonts (Greek: ὀπίσθω- (opisthō-) = "rear, posterior" + κοντός (kontos) = "pole" i.e. flagellum) ...
Καλό θα είναι να διορθωθεί και η αγγλική και η ελληνική σελίδα. Δεν υπάρχει _οπίσθω_ στην ελληνική σύνθεση (ή στην ελληνική γλώσσα γενικότερα), μόνο οπισθ- και, με το συνδετικό «ο», οπισθο-.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Στην περίπτωση της τριχοτομίας, μου δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι παίζουν με τα τρία γένη του λατινικού (όπως άλλωστε και η οικογένεια είναι θηλυκό, Ανθρωπίδαι). Βλέπω θηλυκό, οπότε ξεχνάμε το παιχνίδι Ανθρωπίδες - Ανθρωπίνες (φταίω εγώ για ένα από τα ελάχιστα διαδικτυακά ευρήματα), και πάμε σε Ανθρώπιναι / Ανθρώπινες (	Homininae), το αρσενικό οι Ανθρώπινοι (Hominini) και το ουδέτερο τα Ανθρώπινα (Hominina). Για τις αγγλικές λέξεις: hominan το ανθρώπινο, hominin ο ανθρώπινος, hominine η ανθρώπινη (ανθρωπίνη).

_Hominini_ is the tribe of _Homininae_ that comprises humans (_Homo_) and two species of chimpanzee (_Pan_), their ancestors, and the extinct lineages of their common ancestor. Members of the tribe are called hominins (cf. _Hominidae_, "hominids"). The subtribe _Hominina_ is the "human" branch, including genus _Homo_ and its close relatives, but not _Pan_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hominini

Βεβαίως, δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να μεταφράζουμε τα λατινικά!

Επίσης, τα παραπάνω αλλάζουν αν φτιάξουμε το νέο επίθετο _Ανθρωπίνος_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Είσαι σίγουρος για το προπαροξύτονο στην υποοικογένεια (_Ανθρωπίνες_ / _Ανθρωπίναι_); Τις υποοικογένειες τις βλέπω παντού παροξύτονες: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CF%85%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B7%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AE_%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD_%CE%B5%CF%81%CF%80%CE%B5%CF%84%CF%8E%CE%BD.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Δεν είμαι. Γι' αυτό είπα ότι ίσως θα πρέπει να φτιάξουμε όχι απλώς νέο ουσιαστικό, αλλά νέο επίθετο που θα μας δίνει τρία ουσιαστικά: ο ανθρωπίνος, οι ανθρωπίνοι, η ανθρωπίνη, οι ανθρωπίνες, το ανθρωπίνο, τα ανθρωπίνα.

Χριστέ μου, τι γράφει το χέρι μου, θα πέσει η ορολογική φωτιά να με κάψει.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Με το Glires = Μυωξοί, πηγαίνεις για «Ευαρχοντομυωξοί».

Προσθήκη
Εδώ έχει:
Οικογένεια Γλιρίδαι (Gliridae) (καθώς και Μυοξίδαι (Myoxidae), Μουσκαρδινίδαι (Muscardinidae): Μυωξοί


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ θερμά. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Χαρά μου. Αν πέσω μέσα, τρεις φορές χαρά μου.

Επίσης: Gnathostomata. Μήπως «Γναθόστομα»;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Ο Πάπυρος το έχει Γναθοστόματα, πάντως.


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ο Πάπυρος το έχει Γναθοστόματα, πάντως.


 
Αυτό κάπως δεν μου κολλάει. Πώς θα ήταν ο πληθυντικός του stoma αν ήταν λατινικό;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι Gnathostoma (Γναθόστομα) είναι γένος νηματωδών.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Α, καλά, δεν βγαίνει άκρη με την ταξινομία — ιδού ένας άλλος τρόπος συστηματικής κατάταξης: :)

*Natura*[SIZE=-1] - nature[/SIZE]
*Mundus*[SIZE=-1] Plinius[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - material world[/SIZE]
*Tellusque*[SIZE=-1] - earthly[/SIZE]
*Naturalia*
*Biota*
Domain *Eukaryota*[SIZE=-1] - eukaryotes[/SIZE]
Kingdom *Animalia*[SIZE=-1] Linnaeus, 1758[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - animals[/SIZE]
Subkingdom *Bilateria*[SIZE=-1] (Hatschek, 1888) Cavalier-Smith, 1983[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - bilaterians[/SIZE]
Branch *Deuterostomia*[SIZE=-1] Grobben, 1908[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - deuterostomes[/SIZE]
Infrakingdom *Chordonia*[SIZE=-1] (Haeckel, 1874) Cavalier-Smith, 1998[/SIZE]
Phylum *Chordata*[SIZE=-1] Bateson, 1885[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - chordates[/SIZE]
Subphylum *Vertebrata*[SIZE=-1] Cuvier, 1812[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - vertebrates[/SIZE]
Infraphylum *Gnathostomata*[SIZE=-1] auct.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - jawed vertebrates[/SIZE]
Superclass *Tetrapoda*[SIZE=-1] Goodrich, 1930[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - tetrapods[/SIZE]
Series *Amniota*
*Mammaliaformes*[SIZE=-1] Rowe, 1988[/SIZE]
Class *Mammalia*[SIZE=-1] C. Linnaeus, 1758[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - mammals[/SIZE]
Subclass *Theriiformes*[SIZE=-1] (Rowe, 1988) M.C. McKenna & S.K. Bell, 1997[/SIZE]
Infraclass *Holotheria*[SIZE=-1] (Wible et al., 1995) M.C. McKenna & S.K. Bell, 1997[/SIZE]
Superlegion *Trechnotheria*[SIZE=-1] McKenna, 1975[/SIZE]
Legion *Cladotheria*[SIZE=-1] McKenna, 1975[/SIZE]
Sublegion *Zatheria*[SIZE=-1] McKenna, 1975[/SIZE]
Infralegion *Tribosphenida*[SIZE=-1] (McKenna, 1975) M.C. McKenna & S.K. Bell, 1997[/SIZE]
Supercohort *Theria*[SIZE=-1] (Parker & Haswell, 1897) M.C. McKenna & S.K. Bell, 1997[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - therians[/SIZE]
Cohort *Placentalia*[SIZE=-1] (Owen, 1837) M.C. McKenna & S.K. Bell, 1997[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - placentals[/SIZE]
Magnorder *Epitheria*[SIZE=-1] (McKenna, 1975) M.C. McKenna & S.K. Bell, 1997[/SIZE]
Superorder *Preptotheria*[SIZE=-1] (McKenna, 1975) McKenna, in Stucky & McKenna, in Benton, ed., 1993[/SIZE]
Grandorder *Archonta*[SIZE=-1] (Gregory, 1910) McKenna, 1975[/SIZE]
Order *Primates*[SIZE=-1] C. Linnaeus, 1758[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - primates[/SIZE]
Suborder *Haplorrhini*[SIZE=-1] Pocock, 1918[/SIZE]
Infraorder *Simiiformes*[SIZE=-1] Haeckel, 1866[/SIZE]
Parvorder *Catarrhini*[SIZE=-1] É. Geoffroy Saint-Hilaire, 1812[/SIZE]
Superfamily *Hominoidea*[SIZE=-1] (Gray, 1825) Gregory & Hellman, 1923[/SIZE]
Family *Hominidae* [SIZE=-1]Gray, 1825[/SIZE]
Subfamily *Homininae* [SIZE=-1](Gray, 1825) Delson & P. Andrews, in Luckett & Szalay, eds., 1975[/SIZE]
Tribe *Hominini* [SIZE=-1](Gray, 1825) Delson & P. Andrews, in Luckett & Szalay, eds., 1975[/SIZE]
Subtribe *Hominina* [SIZE=-1](Gray, 1825) Delson & P. Andrews, in Luckett & Szalay, eds., 1975[/SIZE]
Genus *Homo* [SIZE=-1]C. Linnaeus, 1758[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - people[/SIZE]
*Homo sapiens* [SIZE=-1]C. Linnaeus, 1758[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - human[/SIZE]
*Homo sapiens sapiens* [SIZE=-1]C. Linnaeus, 1758[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] - human[/SIZE]


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι Gnathostoma (Γναθόστομα) είναι γένος νηματωδών.


Τα οποία προκαλούν γναθοστομίαση!


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2009)

Για να πω την αλήθεια, εκείνο μου ήρθε πρώτα στο μυαλό, το άσχετο αλλά ήταν παλιός άσχετος συνειρμός.
Απλώς με ξενίζει γιατί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, τα επίθετα με στόμα δεν σχηματίζονται έτσι, π.χ. μεγαλόστομα, όχι μεγαλοστόματα. Εδώ το gnathostomata δείχνει την ύπαρξη γνάθων στο στόμα, οπότε φυσιολογικά, με τη λογική του γυμνό+σπέρμα=γυμνόσπερμα, θα τα λέγαμε γναθόστομα. 
Εκτός βέβαια, αν έχουν καθιερωθεί γναθοστόματα για διάκριση από τα παρασιτικά κι απαίσια γναθόστομα... και άδικα σε παιδεύω τέτοια ώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Και γιατί δεν σε ξενίζουν τα Δευτεροστόμια;


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και γιατί δεν σε ξενίζουν τα Δευτεροστόμια;


 
Γιατί αυτά αναφέρονται σε στόμια, όχι σε στόματα, υποθέτω από αυτό:
*Deuterostomes* (taxonomic term: *Deuterostomia*; from the Greek: "second mouth") are a superphylum of animals. They are a subtaxon of the Bilateria branch of the subregnum Eumetazoa, and are opposed to the protostomes. Deuterostomes are distinguished by their embryonic development; *in deuterostomes, the first opening (the **blastopore**) becomes the **anus* ()_*,* _while in protostomes it becomes the mouth. Deuterostomes are also known as *enterocoelomates* because their coelom develops through enterocoely.

Και το deuterostomes=δευτερόστομα; 
Αρχίζω και χάνω την μπάλα μεταξύ κοινής (ας πούμε) ονομασίας, ταξινομικής ορολογίας, κατάλληλου σχηματισμού του επιθέτου και ύπαρξης κι άλλων γναθόστομων...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2009)

Δεν είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι εννοεί στόμια — εννοεί (απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω) ότι το στόμα σχηματίζεται δεύτερο (δευτερογενώς) κατά τη διάρκεια της εμβρυακής ανάπτυξης (κι όχι από τον αρχικό βλαστοπόρο). Αυτή την εξήγηση δίνει κι ο Πάπυρος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2009)

Βέβαιος δεν είμαι ούτε εγώ, και επειδή δεν έχω τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις για τον σχηματισμό του εμβρύου και του όρου που τον περιγράφει, το βουλώνω τώρα, αφού σου έβαλα ως demon άλλη μια παράμετρο αμφιβολίας στον _Γρίφους μεγαθήριους _που παλεύεις, νυχτιάτικα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2019)

Στη βίκι έχουν κάνει τις εξής αντιστοιχίσεις:
Υποοικογένεια Homininae = Ανθρωπίναι
Ομοιογένεια Hominini = Ανθρωπίνοι
Υφομοιογένεια Hominina = Ανθρώπινα ή Ανθρωπίνια
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ανθρωπίνοι
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ανθρώπινα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 19, 2019)

Προτιμώ το Ανθρωπίνες από το Ανθρωπίναι. Όσο για το Ανθρωπίνοι, το χρησιμοποίησα σε πρόσφατη μετάφραση παιδικού βιβλίου για την εξέλιξη.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ζόρι τραβάνε οι συγγραφείς παιδικών βιβλίων και χώνουν τόση συστηματική κατάταξη στα πονήματά τους. Τι ανάγκη έχουν τα παιδάκια να ξέρουν τους Ανθρωπίνους ή τους Ανθρωπίνες, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η συστηματική είναι τόσο ρευστή.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Προτιμώ το Ανθρωπίνες από το Ανθρωπίναι.


Αν δεις στο αρχικό μου ποστ, κι εγώ έχω Ανθρωπίδες & Ανθρωπίνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ζόρι τραβάνε οι συγγραφείς παιδικών βιβλίων και χώνουν τόση συστηματική κατάταξη στα πονήματά τους. Τι ανάγκη έχουν τα παιδάκια να ξέρουν τους Ανθρωπίνους ή τους Ανθρωπίνες, τη στιγμή μάλιστα που η συστηματική είναι τόσο ρευστή.




Έλα μου ντε!

Και σε μια άλλη απορία με κάποια σχετική συνάφεια: Τι τους πιάνει πολλούς και μεταφράζουν στα ντοκιμαντέρ διάφορα περίεργα ζώα με το λατινικό ταξινομικό του όνομα αντί να φτιάξουν,* ναι, να φτιάξουν* επιτόπου ένα πετυχημένο λαϊκό όνομα, έστω κλέβοντας ασύστολα από το αγγλικό;


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Στη βίκι έχουν κάνει τις εξής αντιστοιχίσεις:
> Υποοικογένεια Homininae = Ανθρωπίναι
> Ομοιογένεια Hominini = Ανθρωπίνοι
> Υφομοιογένεια Hominina = Ανθρώπινα ή Ανθρωπίνια



Βοηθήστε με να καταλάβω. Γι' αυτά τα τρία επίπεδα έχουμε τα τρία γένη ενός επιθέτου, που στα λατινικά είναι Hominini (αρσ. πληθ.), Homininae (θηλ. πληθ.) και Hominina (ουδ. πληθ.). Για τις ελληνικές αντιστοιχίες έχουμε ένα επίθετο που δεν κλίνεται όπως το προπαροξύτονο _ανθρώπινος_ (ή το _άσχημος_ ή το _όμορφος_), αλλά σαν το παροξύτονο _εκείνος_ ή το _ωραίος_. Δεν θα έπρεπε λοιπόν να είναι:

οι Ανθρωπίνες (το είπε ήδη και η Α.Μ.)
οι Ανθρωπίνοι
τα *Ανθρωπίνα*;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 20, 2019)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεις στο αρχικό μου ποστ, κι εγώ έχω Ανθρωπίδες & Ανθρωπίνες.


Ναι, το είδα. Απλά είπα να καταθέσω κι εγώ τα δύο σέντσια μου. :)


drsiebenmal said:


> Τι τους πιάνει πολλούς και μεταφράζουν στα ντοκιμαντέρ διάφορα περίεργα ζώα με το λατινικό ταξινομικό του όνομα αντί να φτιάξουν,* ναι, να φτιάξουν* επιτόπου ένα πετυχημένο λαϊκό όνομα, έστω κλέβοντας ασύστολα από το αγγλικό;


Νομίζω ότι προτιμούν να μη ρισκάρουν, είτε για να μην εκτεθούν με καμιά κοτσάνα, είτε για να μην τους ζαλίζει ο επιμελητής, είτε για να μην έχουμε τόσες αποδόσεις του ονόματος όσες και μεταφράσεις. Κι εγώ που αναγκάζομαι να φτιάχνω συχνά τέτοια ονόματα για τα παιδικά βιβλία που λέγαμε, νιώθω μια ανασφάλεια και μια δυσφορία. Γιατί κάποιος άλλος, σε άλλον εκδοτικό οίκο, θα βάλει τα δικά του και τελικά δεν θα ξέρουμε τι διαβάζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2019)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί κάποιος άλλος, σε άλλον εκδοτικό οίκο, θα βάλει τα δικά του και τελικά δεν θα ξέρουμε τι διαβάζουμε.




Η λύση απλή είναι βέβαια, αλλά ποιος το κάνει; Δημοσιεύεις πρώτος κάπου (κατά προτίμηση στη Λεξιλογία) την απόδοση που έδωσες...
Εδώ που τα λέμε, αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει άτυπη προδιαγραφή.


----------

